# Cheap pigeon water heater



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

I made a short video on how I made a cheap pigeon water heater. Click here to watch.

Enjoy!


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

nice idea and very affordable


----------



## mncanary (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone in our area have a water heater like this one? 

My questions are:
Do the birds get hot feet when standing on the heated metal top? 

And, Is this enough heat to keep water from freezing in Minnesota?

Dave


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

very smart idea! thanks for sharing


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I made one similiar to this one out of plywood with foil backed insulation on the inside,but I definatly like the no rot, no rust one here.I think I will make 3 this weekend!!


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is another thing I use in the winter,it keeps the lightbulb on in the water heater only when you need it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049ER484...e=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B0049ER484


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

mncanary said:


> Does anyone in our area have a water heater like this one?
> 
> My questions are:
> Do the birds get hot feet when standing on the heated metal top?
> ...


I've never had a problem with my pigeons burning their feet when using this water heater. I suppose if you used a stronger watt bulb then 60 that would be a problem but I recommend a bulb between 20-60 watts.

Minnesota gets cold! Use a 60 watt to start with and see if it works there for you. Don't fill your waterers to the top just in case they do freeze solid.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

The_Dirteeone said:


> Here is another thing I use in the winter,it keeps the lightbulb on in the water heater only when you need it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049ER484...e=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B0049ER484


This is a really good idea!


----------

